# ► Pe acest forum SCRIEM NUMAI CU DIACRITICE! ◄



## farscape

În conformitate cu regulile forumurilor WordReference, pe forumul românesc este *obligatorie* folosirea normelor ortografice curente și mai ales a *semnelor diacritice*.

Vă  rugăm să contribuiți prin respectarea acestor reguli la menținerea unei  calități ridicate a forumului românesc care este considerat o extensie a  dicționarelor WordReference.

Cele mai folosite metode pentru a  scrie cu diacritice sunt fie folosirea meniului pull-down din fereastra  de compoziție/editare a textului sau introducerea textului în românește  pe site-ul *romanian.typeit.org* urmată de copierea lui în fereastra de  editare a forumului.

Membrii forumului care nu respectă aceste  reguli vor fi avertizați prin PM (Personal Message) iar dacă semenele  diacritice continuă să fie omise deliberat din mesajele lor, atunci  aceste mesaje sau chiar discuții pornite fără semne diacritice vor fi *șterse* *fără aviz prealabil*.

Vă mulțumim pentru înțelegere,
WR Romanian forum moderators


----------

